# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Embalse de Villagatón

## F. Lázaro

Que un embalse construido hace más de quince años permanezca vacío es algo difícil de entender y obliga a las Administraciones Públicas a adoptar decisiones claras al respecto. También a una información transparente sobre las mismas.

Desde la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero, de común acuerdo con la Consejería de Agricultura titular de la infraestructura se viene perfilando el proceso administrativo que habría de conducir a que la propia Confederación se hiciera cargo de la explotación y llenado del embalse que da título a estas líneas, con el consiguiente aprovechamiento de las aguas del río Porcos para el riego y el abastecimiento.

A tal fin se hace necesario solventar los dos problemas fundamentales que han venido impidiendo el llenado de la presa y su utilización: Por un lado, la imposibilidad de constituir en su día, la Zona Regable para la que se otorgó la concesión de aguas. Por otro, el hecho de que los terrenos del embalse no fueran pagados a sus propietarios aún a pesar de la existencia de un certificado municipal sobre su disponibilidad lo que podría paralizar el llenado de la presa por decisión judicial, si no se satisface el coste de esos terrenos.

Sin entrar a valorar los porqués de dichas circunstancias, lo cierto es que ambas persisten, e impedirían que la Confederación se hiciera cargo del embalse si no se da solución a las mismas, ya que las condiciones para dicha actuación son las siguientes:

- La explotación de la infraestructura por el Organismo de Cuenca, de acuerdo con lo previsto en la Ley de Aguas, debe sufragarse por el colectivo de usuarios que habrá, por tanto, de definirse en forma precisa: Tanto lo nuevos regantes como los concesionarios preexistentes de aguas sin regular del Porcos, así como los que utilizaren los caudales regulados sobrantes en las Comunidades de regantes del río Tuerto o en los posibles abastecimientos que lo soliciten, deberán regularizar su situación concesional a los efectos señalados.

- El coste de los terrenos del embalse deberá ser igualmente repercutido entre los usuarios lo que exige también, por tanto, la determinación precisa de los mismos.

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero está iniciando ya, por tanto, el proceso formal de definición del colectivo de usuarios, tras diversas reuniones y documentos de reflexión intercambiados con diversos agentes socioeconómicos afectados. Proceso que habrá de culminar con el otorgamiento de las oportunas concesiones vinculadas al régimen económico habitual en las Zonas Regables.

A tal fin se viene procediendo a adoptar las siguientes medidas:

- Anuncio público en los tablones de los Ayuntamientos y Juntas Vecinales ribereños del Porcos y en el Boletín Oficial de la Provincia de León, dirigido a los interesados en disponer de nuevos derechos de aguas de dicho curso, sobre la posibilidad de solicitar su inclusión como concesionarios en la nueva zona regable del embalse de Villagatón. Este anuncio muestra la forma en que pueden transmitir sus pretensiones tanto los regantes como aquellos Ayuntamientos que desearan disponer de concesión de aguas del Porcos para abastecimiento.

- Comunicado a las Comunidades de Regantes preexistentes con derechos en el cauce citado, informándoles sobre la posibilidad de solicitar incremento o reducción de sus derechos de riego y señalando que, en la situación futura de aguas reguladas, estarán sometidos a las mismas condiciones económicas que el resto de los usuarios.

- Comunicado posterior al Sindicato Central de Villameca, informándole de la posibilidad de disponer del agua regulada y no demandada por los regantes del río Porcos en las mismas condiciones que ellos, es decir, aplicando el mismo canon a las Hectáreas que, con un consumo equivalente, se regarían con dichas aguas. Su montante global correspondiente podría ser distribuido entre los usuarios vinculados a Villameca, de acuerdo con los acuerdos internos de dicho Sindicato Central.

Una vez recibidas formalmente las solicitudes y adoptadas las resoluciones que procedan, podrán inscribirse los derechos de concesión definitivos por la Comisaría de Aguas. Igualmente podrá procederse a la suscripción del oportuno convenio con la Junta de Castilla y León para la cesión del embalse a la Confederación a los efectos de su puesta en explotación en condiciones similares a las de cualquier otra zona regable, previa resolución del expediente de disponibilidad definitiva de los terrenos.

Obviamente, si no se recibe un volumen de solicitudes mínimo equivalente a un porcentaje significativo de utilización del agua de la presa, no tendría sentido su puesta en explotación, ya que al repercutirse el coste entre pocas Hectáreas, no sería asumible por éstas.

Una de las cuestiones que podría disuadir a los futuros regantes de la solicitud de derechos de riego es el desconocimiento del valor del canon anual a pagar. A este respecto cabe señalar que si bien no es posible calcular con exactitud dicho canon que dependerá de los costes iniciales de puesta a punto puede aproximarse, por comparación con otras presas, un coste anual cercano a 55.000 euros, que repartidos entre las 850 Hectáreas previstas supondrían una cifra cercana a 65 euros/hectárea en un año normal.

Durante los tres primeros años a esa cifra habría de añadirse una cantidad suplementaria cercana a 15-20 euros/Hectárea, destinada básicamente a satisfacer el valor de los terrenos del embalse, así como a algunos gastos extraordinarios de puesta en funcionamiento.

Por su parte, la cantidad que le correspondería satisfacer al conjunto de los regantes vinculados a Villameca dependería del volumen de su concesión de aguas del Porcos. Si dicho volumen fuera equivalente a 300 ha, la cantidad a satisfacer sería del orden de 300x65=19500 euros/año, lo que supondría una cifra próxima a 4 euros para cada una de las cerca de 5000 Hectáreas de este sistema. Cifra que habría de incrementarse en un euro por Ha. durante los tres primeros años para atender al coste de los terrenos.

Otra cuestión de interés informativo para los interesados en utilizar las aguas reguladas del Porcos es el plazo en que habrían de iniciar el pago del canon de riego. Cabe señalar a este respecto que, con carácter general, ese primer pago debe coincidir con la finalización de la primera campaña en que usen el agua. No obstante, se prevé que a fin de preparar las tierras o infraestructuras necesarias para el riego, los solicitantes de las nuevas concesiones puedan disponer de un periodo máximo de dos años sin pagar el canon, siempre que no usen el agua. A partir de dicho periodo, deberían abonar el canon o renunciar a la concesión.

Hasta aquí la exposición de los aspectos fundamentales y generales vinculados a la puesta en explotación del embalse de Villagatón. Obviamente algunas cuestiones particulares como ciertas compensaciones hidráulicas a la Junta Vecinal de Villagatón en la que se ubica la presa, habrían de ser consideradas en un convenio específico.

Pero es necesario también señalar que la puesta en explotación del embalse y el aprovechamiento de las aguas del Porcos exigen un acto de voluntad y de decisión no solo de las Administraciones públicas, sino de los futuros regantes y resto de usuarios que deben comprometerse al uso del agua en condiciones similares a las de cualquier otro sistema hidráulico.

No debemos perder de vista que la causa fundamental de que la presa no esté en servicio hasta la fecha ha sido la imposibilidad de constituir las Comunidades de Regantes para las que se decidió invertir los cuantiosos fondos que supuso esa infraestructura.

http://www.iagua.es/blogs/jose-valin...-de-villagaton

----------

